# Best materials supplier???



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

I am interested in making my own sonic inline spinners. Anyone know of a good place to buy all of the materials, or to order a catalog? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hagens biggest selection cheapest prices


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

I looked at their catalog online. Looks like they only sell in quantities of 500 or 1,000. Not looking at buying that much to start. Any other ideas? Anyone ever use jannsnetcraft.com?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Jannsnetcraft.com a lot for supplies but, I found a catalog on my desk at work form a place called Lureparts.com. I checked and found Gamakatsu jig hooks are $29.90 a hundred...compared to Janns price which is $37.99 for a hundred. Shipping was cheaper than Janns too. One thing I couldn't believe was when I asked if a certain Owner jig hook would fit the mold I have, the guy one the phone said hold on..and went and opened a pack of hooks and checked to see if it would fit. I can tell you right now..I have never got that kind of service before. 
I placed an order right away.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

At Hagen's you can buy any quantity you want. It just cost $1.00 more thant minimum quantity. Also try Janns Netcraft, Barlow, and Stamina. I have order from all the above for several years.


----------

